# San Diego Fur Meet.



## Corbenik (Oct 28, 2007)

I am planning a fur meet located in San Diego.  It will be held either the 17th of November or the 24th.  The specific meeting place has yet to be determined as I wanted to get some opinions from the furs who are wanting to go.

So, any ideas?


----------



## BloodYoshi (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds pretty sweet. I'd dig meeting some furs in person.

The first thing that comes to mind is the downtown convention center, but that's kind of distant and I think you need some wacky reservations or something.


----------



## Corbenik (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is a suggestion.  The Living Room Coffee House.  I've been here before.  It was a few years back, but it is a nice place.  There are a couple of locations I have in mind.  SDSU or the Old Town location.  If any furs who are going don't like coffee,  I'm sure there are other drinks there.  As I said, I have been there for a few years.  Anyways, what do you guys think?


----------



## BloodYoshi (Oct 29, 2007)

SDSU sounds like a good place. Old Town would be a little too far off for me. I actually haven't heard of that coffee house, though.

I think the hardest part is finding furs here who live in San Diego...


----------



## Corbenik (Oct 30, 2007)

Because certain events have come up, I have decided to move the meet to November 10th, The second Saturday of November.  It will be held at the Living Room Coffee House in the SDSU area.

5900 El Cajon Blvd.
San Diego, CA 92115

The time will be at 10 am or 11 am.  I will be trying to arrive there around 9 am.  Just look for a someone in a dark blue shirt and black jeans.  I will be bringing my laptop with me and my headset.  I will also be giving my name to the staff there.  Ask the staff for "Corbenik" and they will point to me.  Hope to see you there, everyone!


----------



## Corbenik (Nov 1, 2007)

I have gotten suggestions for this Saturday for everyone to meet at the Horton Mall, top floor, at the Tilt Arcade.  We could play some games there, then head to a place called Cafe LuLu.  The time to meet will be noon.  Hope to see you all this Saturday!


----------



## Summercat (Nov 2, 2007)

Have you posted this to the Socalfurs group list? There's quite a few furs down in San Diego ways on there - and a few furs up in Orange County who might not mind the drive down. If I -

Wait. The TENTH, did you say?

That's the same day as the Prancing Skiltaire party in Orange County, up in Garden Grove, which is pretty much THE furry party in Southern California, every second saterday. Which is the 10th.

And every fur I know from down in San Diego that can go anywhere will be coming...

*blink*


----------

